# Real One Warning



## pons (Nov 27, 2001)

This is from the Langa List, a warning about the player's attempt to hog your CPU...

sebastian pons

Warning: CPU Hog Inside "Real Player One"
==============================
I thought it might be useful to warn your readers about this file in Real Player One. 


An online radio site I listen to every day seemed to stop responding to real player 8.

Against my better instincts and in spite of the negative comments I'd heard, I "upgraded" from Real Player 8 to "One".


Everything seemed fine at first. I was able to listen to my favorite online site. However after a few days, my computer started taking 10 minutes to fully boot up, and responded to commands so slowly, that in practical terms it was "frozen".


A check in the task manager>processes window showed me that a file called "evntsvc.exe" was using over 90% of my CPU resources! Closing the process restored the machine's normal functionality.


A quick search on Google revealed that this file is part of Real One and that various problems associated with it are common. I deleted the registry entry for the file, uninstalled Real One, and reinstalled RealPlayer 8. Everything now works fine. My favorite radio site is responding to the Real Player 8 again also.


Just wanted everyone to know that Real One tries to "take over " your machine and file preferences. Real should be embarrassed by it. I'll never load it on my machine again.


I'm a plus subscriber, and think the newsletter is great.---Danny


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Danny
Real Player One has caused many problems on peoples machines and you are correct in the reason why. Will move this thread to Tips and Tricks.

Dave


----------



## pons (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi davey7549, you got my name wrong (not important) I'm sebastian pons and Dave is the poster at the Langa list to which I'm subscribed too.

The reason I posted at the software forum is because I thought it would get more exposure, ie. more people would see it there, but you should know best I guess. Anyway it did scare me as I was toying with the idea of giving it a try...

Thank you
sebastian pons


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sebastian
I knew what your first name was from previous posts however I thought you also went by a nick name which was listed at the bottom of your post above.
Sorry about the mistake.
Dave


----------



## pons (Nov 27, 2001)

Never you mind 

sebastian pons


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi guys. 2 questions --
1. Where can I get Real Player 8?
2. Is there a program that shows the same processes, cpu usage, etc. in windows 98 as is possible in 2k/xp? I'm assuming you have win2k or xp. And where does it show how much cpu power each event is using, I've never seen this in 2k or xp, only what processes are on and how much cpu usage is in TOTAL, not for each process. Thanks.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

I have the freebie RealOne Player and I just did a search for that file and nothing turned up. Is this just for the premium version?


----------



## pons (Nov 27, 2001)

Ilusha2, You can get RP8 at this link (download.com)
http://download.com.com/3000-2174-2527278.html?tag=lst-0-5

I don't understand the rest of your question, and I'm using WIN98SE...
Good luck
sebastian pons


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Another site for Real 8 and a lot of other less greedy versions of programs is http://www.oldversion.com/

Since merger with timewarner AOL is no better than m$ Real and Netscape are two examples of programs that AOL owns and have become intrusive


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Real 1 plays their way...I play mine...Rhett


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

You can just uncheck TkBellEXE in msconfig, then find and delete rndal.exe and evntsvc.exe. Problem solved and Real1 tamed!

This wouldn't be a problem but MLB and the NBA both demand that you've got Real1 installed to listen to their broadcasts. Otherwise I'd still be using G2.


----------



## commander (Jun 4, 2001)

Can someone explain just what "Real Player One" is doing when it is using all that processing power?

If I follow DVOM's advice and "uncheck TkBellEXE in msconfig, then find and delete rndal.exe and evntsvc.exe." will "Real Player One" still work? If it does, that brings me back to the first point, why are they thre?


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

commander, yes it still works. It just doesn't constantly look for updates or other useless things they think you need. You might also want to look around in R1 and shut off the "automatically check for updates" option.
Also, whenever I install Real1 or any other media player, I don't allow it to associate itself with ANY type of media files. I don't even associate R1 with .ram or .rm files. However it will still open when you click on one.


----------



## commander (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks DVOM, I will take your advice. It has to be said though that Real does work well, and was in there right at the start of streaming, shame it got corrupted.

peter


----------

